

Ask HN: What are you using the money you made from your side projects? - drchiu

I&#x27;m curious to see what other online entrepreneurs do with the money they&#x27;ve made online.<p>I remember when I first got started I bought myself computers, went on vacation, and bought some stocks (MSFT, which was pretty much flat through the 2000s).<p>How about you guys?
======
Jeremy1026
The same. My side-project money is all fun money.

